# How to get layers to stick together...



## Jaxcy (Aug 24, 2018)

Hi there, new to this site and hoping you more advanced soapers can help me with an issue I keep running into. I have just made the best soaps to date but my issue is keeping the layers adhered together. My soap was a Hawaiin soap representing the Hawaiin Islands so it had 8 layers in all. Most the layers adhered but some did not. Im using some pieces fir a door prize for a party im having so I must figure out what to do to fix them today....I tried to make the layers that fell off adhered by melting some extra soap base and putting it on with a paint brush and it seemed to work, but I have about 20 pieces and that's going to take a long time. I don't know what I did wrong as I used 90 percent proof rubbing alchalc and also graded the different layers with a fork so they'd adhere better. So I guess im asking 2 questions....1. what could I have done while making the soap to make the layers adhered better and 2. Now that the soap is done, what can I do to get the layers to stick together?   Help please? Jacqueline....Thanks...


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 24, 2018)

How long are you waiting between pouring each layer? I don't work too much with MP anymore except to add as embeds into CP, but I when I used to make MP soaps with layers back in the day, I would wait for that 'sweet spot' where each layer 'just' set up enough to support the next layer, i.e., the soap was still warm/hot to the touch, but solid enough to accept another layer being poured onto it without breakthrough. I'd also spritzt each layer with alcohol before pouring. I don't now if it matters or not, but I thought I'd mention that I only ever used 70% alcohol. All my layered MP soaps poured in this way always stuck together without separating. If I waited too long to pour, my layers would tend to come undone.

IrishLass


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 24, 2018)

Spray each layer well with alcohol, if you don't they will not stick. You could pour a thin layer of M&P as glue spritzing well with alcohol, spraying the piece you want to stick back, and stick back your broken layer. Do this with each broken layer. That is how my daughter would re-stick broken m&p. You will have to clean up any over-pour or drips on the outside of your soaps.


----------



## Carol54 (Sep 26, 2018)

I’m a Newbie, so used your excellent help to make my first layered loaf. So Happy with the results! I’ll post pic’s when finished cutting. Thank-you all


----------



## Relle (Sep 26, 2018)

Carol54 said:


> I’m a Newbie, so used your excellent help to make my first layered loaf. So Happy with the results! I’ll post pic’s when finished cutting. Thank-you all


Looking forward to seeing your pics. Please post them in the Photo Gallery.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Sep 27, 2018)

I said I was not going to post any comments, but I will try to help this one time. I am sure everyone has different opinions.   I have made MP for nearly 15 years.

It really does not matter if you let it cool completely.  But yes, alcohol is a must.  90% is what I use.

Are you using different brands?  Different brands have different melting points.  That could become an issue if you want them to adhere.  When I make MP soaps with multiple layers, and I want to use white, I would rather use titanium dioxide to color the soap, than use a white base and a clear base.

Lastly temperature.  The soap you are pouring need to be 130 or more.  Not too hot that it would melt your precious layer, but definitively not under 130 or it will not stick.

Hope that helps.

As for fixing it.  Yes, brushing a very hot layer, and alcohol is probably the only thing, short of remelting and starting over.  Sorry.


----------



## spaz (Dec 20, 2018)

I recently made a batch with thin layers and found if I cut the soap on its side the layers would stick together, whereas if I cut from the top the layers would separate as the blade wedged them apart.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 28, 2018)

for some reason I was thinking of this thread, and forgot to add that I also scour the hard layer with a toothpick, or a bamboo stick, and make lots of lines, so the other layer would adhere better.


----------



## lsg (Dec 28, 2018)

I usually just wait until the bottom layer has formed a skin tough enough to hold the next layer.  I then spray with alcohol and pour a layer.  You can do this until you have poured the number of layers required.  This  has worked well for me.


----------

